# Where are the G-Scale F40PH's?



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've seen nearly every other type of diesel locomotive modeled in G-scale, but for the life of me I can NOT find any F40PH's.

Do they just simply not exist? Why no love for that locomotive?

I'm thinking I'm probably going to have to scratch build one if I want it, but if anybody knows where I can locate 1:22.5 F40PH locomotives, I would be much obliged!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The "G" world is rather limited compared to smaller scales. It is a demand thing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

Both of those look awesome! Thanks. 

Sounds like I'll need to go scratch-build.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

There were some 1:32 jobs put out by a company called Great Trains (but long gone), you would have to keep an eye out for re-sales. I would guess that passenger sales in large scale are primarily a one off thing. One buys a locomotive (or two) with some cars and that is it. 

Personally, I am looking at modern so I have an LGB Genesis with some of the Amfleet cars. While I would love to see 1:29 superliners, viewliners, commuter cars and the EMD F59PHI, the sales potential is probably small. 

On the USA trains registry group it was noted by the owner that the PA/PB sales were some of the slowest sellers out of the line up. 

Even in freight locomotives there have been big gaps - not one Centuary series Alcos for example. Other than the U25 the universal series GE locomotives are absent. All about market and costs.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 25 Jul 2013 12:00 PM 
The "G" world is rather limited compared to smaller scales. It is a demand thing. 
And an "age of the hobby" thing..
Large Scale in the USA is really only 30 years old..(LGB mogul in 1985 is what really kicked it off..)
and the "US standard gauge diesel" part of the hobby is only 25 years old..(Aristo Alco FA about 1988)

Meanwhile HO scale is 80 years old, from the 1920's, and HO scale diesels have been made as long as the real diesels
have been around..over 60 years..

So thats another factor why there aren't a lot of Large Scale diesels..many of them simply haven't been made yet.
its still too soon..

Scot


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

I will add, WHEN, and IF the G scale manufacturers make a model, it seems to be a "batch" type thing, and then goes away, and parts become scarce for some. Some they just never made spare parts for. I am now looking into 3D printing the parts I want if the guys making these do not want the business..


----------

